# Echostar/Sirius/Radio Shack Conference Call Summary



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Conference call started at 8:34 CST

Host is CEO of Sirius

Subscribers to Sirius increased 8 fold in 1 year

Going from 6000 to 20,000 retail outlets with this agreement.

Sirius will become part of Echostar's music selection.

Plans will see full implementation by mid year

Charlie feels that Sirius has the best programming and equipment which is why they chose it over XM.

You can listen to Sirius on Dish Network and Charlie feels that once you hear it, you will want it installed in your car or boat.

So far much of this conference call has been bragging about Dish, Sirius and Radio Shack.

Question time!

Question: Will this agreement include the mobile video that Sirius showed at CES?
Answer: Too soon to tell.

Question: Will Echostar make financial investments in Sirius?
Answer: No

Question: Which package will the Sirius channels be in?
Answer: Sirius will be included in the Top 120 package.

Question: How will equipment supply work?
Answer: Each partner will make their own determination on how they want to brand their product. Retailers can sell either Dish or Sirius or both.

Question: How long has this agreement been under consideration?
Answer: Since both services have been available.

Question: What about installation?
Answer: Installation will be done by a contract network of installers.

Question: Will more satellite space be needed at Dish for this?
Answer: Yes. Charlie said right now Dish is short of satellite space.

Question: When do you hope Sirius to be in the Canadian market?
Answer: Early next year.

The call ended at 9:12 CST

For more info about this agreement, the official Echostar News Release can been seen here:

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=494603


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Whoa! Charlie also said they would have out of market NFL audio via Sirius!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I guess it isn't JUST the music channels?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, I'm confused. Does this mean that we have to buy a Sirius receiver to get the channels or will they just show up in the guide? Are they going to be replacing the muzak channels? Or are they going to be in addition to them? 

I'm more confused than when the call started....


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

First, thanks for the excellent summary, Chris!

Lightly informed guesswork, using the scraps of evidence at hand:

1) Muzak isn't leaving. Long-term contracts for E* to distribute it, etc. Also, if Dish is currently "short on space", that means they have to carry both. If Muzak gets yanked, some poor souls would complain. Unless Sirius demands music exclusivity (why?), AT120+ subs should get both.

2) Music-only, at least to start. Thanks to compulsory copyrights, pretty much anyone can broadcast pretty much any music as long as they have the cash. Sports rightsholders will probably argue that any agreement with Sirius doesn't extend to E* customers. The press release was careful to state that "SIRIUS' Commercial-Free Music to be Added". (I'm sure the NFL brass is in full diplomatic crisis, balancing its deal with Sirius with its Sunday Ticket deal with D*.)


----------



## chenrikson (Feb 2, 2004)

According to the "Other" site Muzak will be replaced. Who knows?

Craig


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Commercial customers have contracts for the mono Muzak channels, so I'd guess these wouldn't go away anytime soon. But (uniformed guess) I don't see any reason the "CD quality" channels couldn't be yanked. Of course, the Dish - Muzak contact could state otherwise.

I'd hope that some of the news / talk channels could get on Dish (I wouldn't bet on the NFL audio feeds despite what Charlie said, but maybe they can work out a deal with CNN / Fox / BBC / ESPN) - but even without news / talk, there could be 61 music channels to select from. Wow!

http://www.sirius.com/pdf/streamguide.pdf


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> OK, I'm confused. Does this mean that we have to buy a Sirius receiver to get the channels or will they just show up in the guide? Are they going to be replacing the muzak channels? Or are they going to be in addition to them?...


I, too, am waiting for someone to answer that. If you have to buy more HW then this is all just so much fluff.

Brian


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

stickyfingers said:


> I, too, am waiting for someone to answer that. If you have to buy more HW then this is all just so much fluff.
> 
> Brian


The Sirius channels will show up on the program guide and will be part of the AT 120. No addition hardware needed.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2004)

Well I can see how this is win/win for E* and Sirius. Sirius is getting their tailed whipped by XM and if they continue down this road they'll be outta here (last numbers I saw were 1.25 million subs for XM .25 million for Sirius) - that said, E* probably got a GREAT deal in carrying Sirius programming.

(as a side-note I wouldn't be surprised to find that Charlie paid nothing or near nothing, outside of BW, for Sirius programming)

So Charlie adds (some) value to the E* lineup for very little cost.

From Sirius' side they get people to listen to their product and by having both E* and Sirius products in the same retail location they can hope to drive more folks to take "Sirius on-the-go." If the satellite radio war isn't over - XM has Sirius very much against the ropes.

(what do you wanna bet that early on into the carriage of Sirius all AT120 + subs will get some kinda promo offer for mobile Sirius units..?)

Brian


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

carload said:


> 1) Muzak isn't leaving. Long-term contracts for E* to distribute it, etc. Also, if Dish is currently "short on space", that means they have to carry both. If Muzak gets yanked, some poor souls would complain. Unless Sirius demands music exclusivity (why?), AT120+ subs should get both.


According to Echostar Spokeman Marc Lumpkin, Muzak IS being replaced by Sirius. I reported this this morning.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=6720


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Is Muzak's deal with E* expiring? Where is the capacity coming from?


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Is Muzak's deal with E* expiring? Where is the capacity coming from?


Local channels are going to 352 x 240 15fps since no one complained thus far... 

(see Scott's post above)

Brian


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> The Sirius channels will show up on the program guide and will be part of the AT 120. No addition hardware needed.


I guess the possible EPG's channel range could be 900s (expecially with Muzak channels leaving)


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Whoa! Charlie also said they would have out of market NFL audio via Sirius!


I listened to the press conference & heard Charlie talking abut the NFL audio, but didn't take it to mean that the NFL audio feeds would be on DISH. I think he was talking about it when existing DISH customers got the music feeds & would look into buying Sirius and that the NFL audio feeds would be a sales point. Everything that has been put out so far only mentions music channels on DISH from Sirius. I have XM now and the one thing of XM I'm not happy with is the music channels. If I find that Sirius's has some channels that fit my tastes better, I may be switching.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

THAT's surprising, as most of the people I've talked to like XM's music choices better (CineMagic and UPop come to mind as genres not represented on Sirius). Whether it is the obscure "deep" stuff on Fred, or some of the more known stuff on the 80's on 8 channel, I've always been ecstatic with the music selection.

My only complaints is Laugh USA (too much old stuff..... split it into Laugh USA and Classic Comedy, and leave the Ray Romano and Ellen DeGeneres content separate from Myron Cohen and Jonathan Winters)


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

Darkman said:


> I guess the possible EPG's channel range could be 900s (expecially with Muzak channels leaving)


Charlie said they would try to keep the numbers the same as they are now on Sirius. I'd bet the open up a range in the thousands, say 6000 + the existing Sirius #. Just a hunch.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I guess that's possible then too 
We'll wait and see...


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> THAT's surprising, as most of the people I've talked to like XM's music choices better...


I think the 5:1 sub ratio in favor of XM would back up your surprise... 

Brian


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

XM's big advantage was the Delphi SkyFi unit. Portable and it had a big display. Now Sirius has a dead on knockoff made by Audiovox so that advantage is gone. Look for Sirius to start grabbing market share back when the NFL advertising starts this summer.


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

I'll be in heaven by the time Sirius comes on DISH.

I can PVR all the great shows and listen to them whenever I want in original digital quality!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Does that work? I thought you couldn't record the audio streams?

Does the RIAA know about this?


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Sirius will become part of Echostar's music selection.
> 
> Plans will see full implementation by mid year


Sounds good to me! I already have XM in my car so now I'll have both and be able to compare. With around $600 worth of XM receiver/head unit in my car, though, it would take one heck of a promotion to convert my mobile listening.

--- WCS


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> THAT's surprising, as most of the people I've talked to like XM's music choices better (CineMagic and UPop come to mind as genres not represented on Sirius). Whether it is the obscure "deep" stuff on Fred, or some of the more known stuff on the 80's on 8 channel, I've always been ecstatic with the music selection.
> 
> My only complaints is Laugh USA (too much old stuff..... split it into Laugh USA and Classic Comedy, and leave the Ray Romano and Ellen DeGeneres content separate from Myron Cohen and Jonathan Winters)


I have no desire to listen to a Cinemagic or U pop. Only music stations I listen to are Top Tracks & Mix, and now some with the new Lucy. & too much Pop music for me on the Mix. Would like a modern Mix station. Not into any obscure deep stuff at all. I find myself much more on the sports stations that anything else. But I haven't varied much from the AM/Fm stations I've always listed too. Must be spoiled by some good stations here with alot of choice. & the car we use for travel isn't the one with XM. It's a Chrysler, may get the Sirius for that if & when some DISH deals come out & cancel the XM.


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Does that work? I thought you couldn't record the audio streams?
> 
> Does the RIAA know about this?


Yes it certain works! Plus it only takes a little fraction of the space compared to video programs. So you can fast forward through the music with song titles!


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2004)

smooth28la said:


> Yes it certain works! Plus it only takes a little fraction of the space compared to video programs. So you can fast forward through the music with song titles!


Bob...are there a bunch of carriage returns in your signature? There always seems to be a lot of extra space at the bottom of your posts...?

Brian


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

stickyfingers said:


> Bob...are there a bunch of carriage returns in your signature? There always seems to be a lot of extra space at the bottom of your posts...?
> 
> Brian


Short posts always have the blank space at the bottom because the information on the left side takes up that much room (avatar, location, etc.)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - he got too much info on the Left too then 
And so do i - now that i looked above - i guess Avatar, etc makes it like that..

Can't one just disable avatar and signatures in Options somewhere? (then the whole "hooray" might become not as much blank space to them))))


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

jrbdmb said:


> Commercial customers have contracts for the mono Muzak channels, so I'd guess these wouldn't go away anytime soon. But (uniformed guess) I don't see any reason the "CD quality" channels couldn't be yanked. Of course, the Dish - Muzak contact could state otherwise.
> 
> I'd hope that some of the news / talk channels could get on Dish (I wouldn't bet on the NFL audio feeds despite what Charlie said, but maybe they can work out a deal with CNN / Fox / BBC / ESPN) - but even without news / talk, there could be 61 music channels to select from. Wow!
> 
> http://www.sirius.com/pdf/streamguide.pdf


This would be great if they got these news and sports feeds. I prefer XM to Sirius but anything is better than muzak.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Update...

I just got a clarification email from Marc Lumpkin from Echostar regarding the Sirius channels replacing the Muzak channels..



> Hi Scott, to clarify, DISH Network will offer the SIRIUS Music channels in addition to the Muzak channels OR SIRIUS channels will replace them. That has not been determined yet. We'll make more announcements about this as we get closer to the launch date.​Thanks,
> Marc​


​


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

Just because Dish distributes Muzak to their Muzak subscribers doesn't mean they have to continue doing it to Dish subscribers.


----------



## freakmonkey (Sep 11, 2003)

Have they even announced a launch date??


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

TBarclay said:


> Just because Dish distributes Muzak to their Muzak subscribers doesn't mean they have to continue doing it to Dish subscribers.


Yeah, but if it costs Dish nothing, or next to nothing, to allow subs to tap in to the channels Dish has to carry anyway, why not keep it? Somewhere out there, somebody would dump Dish if they take his beloved (fill in some Muzak channel) away. Why invite an extra tiny bit of churn?

Since Dish has to carry both sets of music on satellite anyway, why not try to turn the extreme number of music channels into a competitive advantage? Unless Sirius wants exclusivity for some reason.

And I remind readers that this is all idle speculation with absolutely no insider knowledge. But it's fun to talk about.


----------



## chenrikson (Feb 2, 2004)

stickyfingers said:


> Local channels are going to 352 x 240 15fps since no one complained thus far...
> 
> (see Scott's post above)
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Have they even announced a launch date??


Sometime around mid year


----------



## topom (Jan 4, 2004)

stickyfingers said:


> I think the 5:1 sub ratio in favor of XM would back up your surprise...
> 
> Brian


That is really misleading. XM has a sub advantage mostly becasue they were into the market amore than 6 months earlier than Sirius, depending on where you are located. XM subsriber rate was slow the 1st 6 mos and grew exponentially. Sirius is doing the same, just about 6-9 months behind.

Also, since when did better sales mean better product? I work for the largest consumer products company in the US and I can tell you for a fact that there is MUCH more to reading product superiority than market share.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

topom said:


> Also, since when did better sales mean better product? I work for the largest consumer products company in the US and I can tell you for a fact that there is MUCH more to reading product superiority than market share.


Sony Beta is better than JVC VHS. Beta is still used in professional settings, while VHS has for all puposes wiped VHS off the map for pre-recorded and home recorded tapes. A superior product doesn't always sell well.

JL


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2004)

topom said:


> Also, since when did better sales mean better product? I work for the largest consumer products company in the US and I can tell you for a fact that there is MUCH more to reading product superiority than market share.


Sigh...

Monster Peeve of mine. I *never* made *any* correlation between subscriber base and product quality. Ever. At any point. So please refrain from implying otherwise. Apparently though, you do not share my opinion - seeing as how you felt the need to preface your thoughts with "I work for the *largest* consumer products..." Kinda ironic huh? 

Brian


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I wonder if the news and talk channels will be on E* heck Fox News and CNN Headline News are already channels. I am a Direc Tv Subscriber myself but I have both Sirius and XM as well. So this won't affect me but it will seem weird if they do this.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is the president of XM's response to the Sirius/Dish agreement:

'I think that the deal is good for the satellite-radio category. People will be exposed to satellite radio in a RadioShack store. We're the brand leader and people traditionally comparison shop, and will be driven into Best Buy and Circuit City,' said Panero, adding that XM distributes through Wal-Mart, which tends to serve a similar audience to RadioShack.

*Source*


----------



## acousticbiker (Nov 10, 2003)

Another interesting possibility: will AT120 subscribers be able to buy a mobile unit and listen in their cars without an additional fee. In other words, will the AT120 fee include a subscription to Sirius, the same way that a Sirius subscriber can use the service?


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

I really doubt that Sirius will allow you to get the service in the car for free. I think the whole reason they're allowing Dish to offer the service without extra fee is to get folks hooked on the music channels so they'll want to subscribe for their cars!


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2004)

TBarclay said:


> I really doubt that Sirius will allow you to get the service in the car for free. I think the whole reason they're allowing Dish to offer the service without extra fee is to get folks hooked on the music channels so they'll want to subscribe for their cars!


Absolutely.

Brian


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

TBarclay said:


> I really doubt that Sirius will allow you to get the service in the car for free. I think the whole reason they're allowing Dish to offer the service without extra fee is to get folks hooked on the music channels so they'll want to subscribe for their cars!


I too agree, however maybe some sort of bundling deal with a small discount may be in order.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

XM subscriber, Dish Subscriber, SIRIUS investor!!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

pjboud said:


> XM subscriber, Dish Subscriber, SIRIUS investor!!


You guys that sub to both XM and E* will get your satellite radio both ways now, you will be able to listen to XM music in the car and try out Sirius at home on E*  .


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm seriously looking forward to Sirius. Me thinks that Charley E* has got a long range plan so cunning, you could put a tail on it & call it a weasel. :grin:


----------



## topom (Jan 4, 2004)

stickyfingers said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Monster Peeve of mine. I *never* made *any* correlation between subscriber base and product quality. Ever. At any point. So please refrain from implying otherwise. Apparently though, you do not share my opinion - seeing as how you felt the need to preface your thoughts with "I work for the *largest* consumer products..." Kinda ironic huh?
> 
> Brian


The irony wasn't lost on me as I wrote it. :sure: Of course I was referring to the infrequent case where we don't have the biggest share with a given product and a competitor does....even though our products are superior! :lol:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Wouldn't Sirius have to pay those stations for carriage on Dish Network?


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

justalurker said:


> VHS has for all puposes wiped VHS off the map


That must be one hell of a map. Just kidding :lol:


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> That must be one hell of a map. Just kidding :lol:


I myself love sirius radio. Sure it costs me $3/month more but now that they are adding the nfl games to their 60+ commercial free music channels it really rocks. The problem is Sirius is constantly changing their channels. I just got a new lineup card from MID JANUARY in the mail LAST WEEK. Thank goodness I haven't been listening much and I need to fix the wiring in my car again for it to work or else i would have been screaming when i found out they changed the channel numbers and names of 60% of the stations. Now I've had the service since november 2002 and this is the 4th time they've added/deleted/renamed/remapped channels.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

pjboud said:


> XM subscriber, Dish Subscriber, SIRIUS investor!!


Ditto here......

I missed the boat on XM's stock, but I expect Sirius to help me atone for the oversight. Breakeven in 2005, and a whole BUNCH of NFL fans who will be able to listen to their teams while they drive will bring a lot of new subscribers into the fold.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

According to SkyReport this morning, the Muzak channels will remain in place



> Sirius Partners with Sat TV Veterans
> 
> On Thursday, Sirius took the wraps off its partnerships with EchoStar and RadioShack, a three-way alliance that allows the national retailer to offer DISH Network and the satellite radio service through a one-stop shopping proposition for consumers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

New Sirius promotion begins 2-15-04. Buy 12 months service, get 3 months free added to the end of the 12 months. This brings Sirius very close to alignment with XM.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by pjboud
> XM subscriber, Dish Subscriber, SIRIUS investor!!
> 
> Ditto here......


To quote a wise member of our board, "Ditto here....."


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

The Muzak channels on Dish are horrible. I got Dish network orginally for the music channels and then I found out that half of them were not even in stereo. They were so bad that I got XM radio just for them. Read my thread. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23490

That will be great if Dish dumps those stupid Muzak channels and adds Sirius and includes it with the Top 120. Although I have XM on my stereo, having Sirius too on my tv would be great. I am so glad I decided not to get the sirius unit since I only listen to music at home and now there will be cool music and not that horrible junk that is on Muzak. My family members will not complain that the music channels are horrible anymore.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> According to SkyReport this morning, the Muzak channels will remain in place


According to Muzak's 10K report, Echostar has an agreement to carry the Muzak channels until 2010. From Muzak's 10K: _"As part of our arrangements with EchoStar, we furnish 60 music channels to commercial subscribers and 52 of the 60 music channels to residential subscribers over EchoStar's satellite system. Pursuant to the agreements with EchoStar, EchoStar pays us a programming fee for each of its residential subscribers and pays us, and our franchisees, a commission for sales made by EchoStar or its agents to commercial subscribers in the respective territories. We pay EchoStar a fee for uplink transmission of music channels to our clients and we rent space at EchoStar's Cheyenne, Wyoming uplink facility. We also pay EchoStar a royalty and combined access fees on music programs sold by the Company, which are distributed by EchoStar to commercial subscribers. The term of each of our agreements with EchoStar ends in 2010."_


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Wow, this could mean over 100 audio channels. I don't know how much space they take up from a capacity standpoint, but I like the idea of the added variety (Tropical Breezes and Roadhouse to stick around which is good, but we will finally get a REAL batch of Rock and Top 40 channels that didn't sound like they were selected from the reject bin at K-tel (Now That's What I Call Crappy Music 72).


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I've had XM for about a year and a half, but the idea of getting to sample Sirius for what amount to 'free' (since I'm a Top 150 subscriber) is very nice.

Naturally, my plans are to switch to D* when the HDTiVo comes out and finances allow.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Actually reading the agreement snippit, it is still not clear. The only thing it seems to be clear on is that Echostar will uplink the signal to 2010. There is nothing in it really specifying the exclusivity with residential customers. The only thing I saw posted over at satellite guys specified exclusivity with commercial customers.  I bet dish does not want to pay 2x the fees.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Does Dish really pay all that much for those channels anyways to where it would make them take the channels down?


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Maybe Sirius will be in AT120 and the stereo Muzak will be in AT180, and they could include the mono in AEP or something? Because a hundred music channels in AT120 is a lot.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

newsub said:


> I myself love sirius radio. Sure it costs me $3/month more but now that they are adding the nfl games to their 60+ commercial free music channels it really rocks. The problem is Sirius is constantly changing their channels. I just got a new lineup card from MID JANUARY in the mail LAST WEEK. Thank goodness I haven't been listening much and I need to fix the wiring in my car again for it to work or else i would have been screaming when i found out they changed the channel numbers and names of 60% of the stations. Now I've had the service since november 2002 and this is the 4th time they've added/deleted/renamed/remapped channels.


What's that have to do with VHS?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

And because 100 or so audio channels in a package like AT120 is a lot that would be a reason to put them there, to make the package more compelling. In the future I can see them making another name change to the package with another rate increase and people blaming the addition of those channels for that rate increase even though it is not the cause.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> And because 100 or so audio channels in a package like AT120 is a lot that would be a reason to put them there, to make the package more compelling. In the future I can see them making another name change to the package with another rate increase and people blaming the addition of those channels for that rate increase even though it is not the cause.


 :lol: I am afraid I agree with you :lol: . I do think it will be a year away though before we have another price and name change though. I also agree adding Sirius adds value to AT120 and above.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

When should we expect to see Sirius on the channel guide !


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

It's supposed to coming in the late Spring.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

TBarclay said:


> It's supposed to coming in the late Spring.


 So March 21 starts spring and June 21 starts summer , so anywhere in between March and June the sirus radio channels should be loaded.


----------



## NoMoRumours (Jan 27, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> The Sirius channels will show up on the program guide and will be part of the AT 120. No addition hardware needed.


When is the launch date? I am not familiar with Sirius, do they censor the music like Muzak does now?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Launch date has not been specified, for the most part Sirius is uncensored. Some streams in the pop section play radio edits since it's assumed younger listeners listen to those streams, but all dedicated rock and urban streams are uncut.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They would probably wait until next year when ALL the packages will go up in price by $1-3 to change the name of the packages so that they would have something to show for it.

I think it is good to have some radio edits for young listeners because parents would like that.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> They would probably wait until next year when ALL the packages will go up in price by $1-3 to change the name of the packages so that they would have something to show for it.
> 
> I think it is good to have some radio edits for young listeners because parents would like that.


If parents want to censor their children, they have the password option. I don 't think they should censor the feed. Just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree...

(as a Guest currently.. cuz not at Home)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Launch date has not been specified, for the most part Sirius is uncensored. Some streams in the pop section play radio edits since it's assumed younger listeners listen to those streams, but all dedicated rock and urban streams are uncut.


Hmm. Interesting problem here? Are they going to have a parental control for the uncut channels? I can just see the SO giving me grief if the 10 year old puts music on by the pool and the F bomb gets dropped for the neighbors to hear when a Limp Biskit song gets put on.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I wouldn't be at all surprised to see the package delivered to be similar to or the same as the package used for dealer showrooms. That package eliminates the streams where language is a problem in a public setting. For Dish's sake, I strongly hope that this is the case.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> justalurker said:
> 
> 
> > VHS has for all puposes wiped VHS off the map
> ...


You caught the typo. :sure: 
"VHS has for all puposes wiped *Beta* off the map"

Actually, IMHO, Sony wiped Beta off the map by trying to keep it all to themselves and not licensing the process. JVC licensed VHS and the technically inferior product beat the better product.

What does VHS have to do with this thread? Just a reminder that the better product is a matter of opinion. Beta is a better product if you are looking at the specifications. VHS is a better product if you are looking at units sold.

BTW: The current DishCD music is a better product than DirecTV's because they transmit at a better bit rate. But the content of those channels is still Musak. Glad to see some Sirius music coming.

JL


----------



## speedy882001 (Dec 17, 2002)

Richard King said:


> New Sirius promotion begins 2-15-04. Buy 12 months service, get 3 months free added to the end of the 12 months. This brings Sirius very close to alignment with XM.


Yeh... but this is only for new subs. Doesn't help me. I already have it.


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

justalurker said:


> You caught the typo. :sure:
> "VHS has for all puposes wiped *Beta* off the map"
> 
> Actually, IMHO, Sony wiped Beta off the map by trying to keep it all to themselves and not licensing the process. JVC licensed VHS and the technically inferior product beat the better product.
> ...


I don't hate the channels i hate the content of the dish cd channels. Like I said before they need to rename them. Like may the Hot hits channel the remix channel instead cause that's all they play is remixes.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For blocking channels I suppose you could either block the specific channels, or maybe E* will put the NR/AO rating on some of the rock and urban streams. DirecTV gives a the TVMA rating to Rap, Metal, Alt and Progressive (why prog. rock, I have no idea) so those with lock and limits enabled can just select TVMA and those channels will be blocked.


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> For blocking channels I suppose you could either block the specific channels, or maybe E* will put the NR/AO rating on some of the rock and urban streams. DirecTV gives a the TVMA rating to Rap, Metal, Alt and Progressive (why prog. rock, I have no idea) so those with lock and limits enabled can just select TVMA and those channels will be blocked.


It's not DirecTV it's Music Choice that does this. I think they supply the ratings to their customers (cable and directv) so that people who don't want their kids to hear Eminem to tell their kids "to go F**K themselves" they can prevent their kids from listening to the station without the proper codes. Sirius would have to do the same for dish network.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Yeh... but this is only for new subs. Doesn't help me. I already have it.


Actually, I think (not sure) that existing monthly customers can get the same deal by paying a year in advance. I signed a customer up last week. He called in today and signed up for the promo and got it. Give it a try, it might work.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Newsub, I didn't realize that. I've been listening to the Progressive Rock channel since I made my previous post in this thread. 90 minutes and not one ounce of profanity, not even the words hell or crap. TVMA rating, go figure. The channel is actually not too bad, not exactly my favorite sub genre of rock, but I can see my self listening to this and Music Lab on XM every once in a while.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I hate profanity in music or in anything else, I think it degrades the song and pollutes people who listen to it, no offense to anyone. I think the MA locks that they put don't really work because XM marks their bad channels with a xL (I delete those channels) however there are channels which slip with bad lanuage like The 90's channel and Cinimagic and they don't have a xL. It is not freqent once in while but still noticeable. Sirius does not even mark their channels so you don't know what to expect.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

On the opposite end, the majority of the channels on XM I listen to are the xL ones, Liquid Metal, Squizz, Ethel, Fungus, XM Comedy and Playboy Radio. Bone Yard and Lucy are the only two channels that aren’t xL that I listen to on a regular basis. Bone Yard used to have the tag, until Squizz came along. 

The xL denotes channels with frequent explicit language. Other channels may have profanity, but the ones with the xL denotation tend to have much more then others and use the 7 *deadly* words more often. I’m guessing The 90s and Cinemagic don’t have much profanity, but as I said above I only listen to a few select channels on XM, (I’m not very open minded when it comes to music ) so I don’t know for sure, but I would imagine so.


----------



## donm (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm a big fan of old time classic radio. I have checked into both XM and Sirius and they both have channels for classic old time radio. I have been thinking of getting one of these services for the home and if Dish carries this it would be great I would save the money. Will they carry all Sirius channels except NFL audio and some pay channels (playboy etc.)?


----------



## kelliot (May 15, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> So March 21 starts spring and June 21 starts summer , so anywhere in between March and June the sirus radio channels should be loaded.


Sounds like December then.


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

donm said:
 

> I'm a big fan of old time classic radio. I have checked into both XM and Sirius and they both have channels for classic old time radio. I have been thinking of getting one of these services for the home and if Dish carries this it would be great I would save the money. Will they carry all Sirius channels except NFL audio and some pay channels (playboy etc.)?


My thinking is it will be like sirius is on the internet. If it is like that you can listen to any sirius channel (yes even the sports play-by-play ones) for free. What does everyone else think? I am listening to sirius right now online.


----------



## NoMoRumours (Jan 27, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised to see the package delivered to be similar to or the same as the package used for dealer showrooms. That package eliminates the streams where language is a problem in a public setting. For Dish's sake, I strongly hope that this is the case.


Why? This is 2004, throw some technology at it and let the parents set the lock. Should I get punished because we have to protect the children?


----------



## NoMoRumours (Jan 27, 2004)

reddice said:


> I hate profanity in music or in anything else, I think it degrades the song and pollutes people who listen to it, no offense to anyone. I think the MA locks that they put don't really work because XM marks their bad channels with a xL (I delete those channels) however there are channels which slip with bad lanuage like The 90's channel and Cinimagic and they don't have a xL. It is not freqent once in while but still noticeable. Sirius does not even mark their channels so you don't know what to expect.


If they beep it how do you REALLY know what is being said? Censorship sucks.


----------



## sirius_rich (Jan 3, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Actually, I think (not sure) that existing monthly customers can get the same deal by paying a year in advance. I signed a customer up last week. He called in today and signed up for the promo and got it. Give it a try, it might work.


True.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

In case you haven't seen it, Sirius will now start broadcasting traffic and weather to some local markets. See this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=24342

I doubt if these channels will be on Dish.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

New York and LA to start.... another 18 markets to follow (I guess XM scared the bejesus out of them).

I'm guessing they sign Opie and Anthony to start in June, as they need something to get some marketing traction against XM (which has Clear Channel backing and ownership and might NOT be attractive to those sick of FCC meddling in free speech issues.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> I'm guessing they sign Opie and Anthony to start in June, as they need something to get some marketing traction against XM (which has Clear Channel backing and ownership and might NOT be attractive to those sick of FCC meddling in free speech issues.)


 i disagree i think this is all a smokescreen to drive shock jocks to pay radio..which means mega bucks for clear channel


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

We shall see...... Either way its good for Satellite Radio (I think Kevin Martin's statement that their "decency" reach extends to pay tv and satellite radio will get shot down (would Sex and the City be deemed obscene? The Sopranos?)

Once they try to put Pay TV or Radio in their sites their support from the center will vanish and only the hardcore right wingers will be in their court (and the left will have another doomsday scenario to weave to motivate their potential voters in November...)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

Its not the right wingers that are harassing stern ..this mess started in 92 THE CLINTON REGIEME.. the libs want to stifle political talk..the conservitives only want to make a profit off the shock jocks ..it was the libs that came up with HATE crimes they dont like free speech(unless its from one of their own) Please note hate can be defined a number of diffrent ways depending on your personal prospective for me A crimes a crime PERIOD


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

Un-man said:


> the libs want to stifle political talk..the conservitives only want to make a profit off the shock jocks


The fines for vulgar talk are increasing in pure numbers and, soon, in price; It's not the "libs" who are in charge of Washington at the moment. You can't blame the left for what's happening in DC anymore; they are not at the helm of this ship at the moment.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

What if the satellite radio companies negotiate with the FCC to avoid indecency regulations by offering public interest channel capacity? I would like to see something similar to what's happened with public interest channels on satellite TV.
Public interest channels should be required to be FTA (or the equivalent) meaning any sat radio, out of the box, would be able to receive the PI channels from the provider for whom it was designed.

Honestly, I was surprised there was no such allotment in satellite radio right from the beginning.


----------

